# Cuando dijo que había/habría examen



## gustavo_arg_g

Amigos. Un día hay un examen y el alumno no recuerda si es que la profesora les avisó o no.
 
Discúlpeme profesora ¿Cuándo dijo que había/habría examen?
 
 
¿Cómo se debe preguntar? Gracias!!. Gustavo.-


----------



## carzante

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Amigos. Un día hay un examen y el alumno no recuerda si es que la profesora les avisó o no.
> 
> Discúlpeme profesora ¿Cuándo dijo que había/*habría *examen?


 
Aunque, a decir verdad, se oyen las dos formas


----------



## coquis14

La diferencia creo que está en que _había_ habla del pasado y_ habría_ de algo hipotético.Coincido en que se escuchan las dos.
Saludos


----------



## Ornitorrinco

La diferencia es gramatical, pero también pragmática:

_¿Cuándo dijo que había examen?_
Plantea la aceptación de una respuesta como "el examen ya fue", pero no descarta que la acción de hacer el examen suceda en el futuro. 


_¿Cuándo dijo que habría examen?_
Niega la posibilidad de que el examen haya sucedido ya en el pasado y abre las puertas a la acción futura. Recordemos que la concordancia de los tiempos en español obliga a cambiar el futuro por el condicional (ambos simples) cuando pasamos del discurso directo al indirecto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Otra opción:

¿Cuándo dijo que iba a haber examen?

En todos los casos se puede interpretar que se pregunta cuándo, en qué momento informó acerca del examen.


----------



## aspain

Hola a todos! 

Tengo una duda sobre cuando y el tiempo que debo usar.
(perdona pero no puedo poner tildes en este ordenador)


La frase va asi:
" - pero todavia no ha llamado Ana?
   - Tranquilo, dijo que cuando __________ nos llamaria"

Y las opciones que tengo son:

a. Acabara (es un futuro y no imperf.  de subjuntivo, no puedo poner el tilde!!)
b. habra acabado 
c.habria acabado 
d. Hubiera acabado

Y si es posible que expliquen el porque
muchas gracias


----------



## flljob

La respuesta es a) cuando acabara. Cuando en este caso no lleva tilde. Acabara es una acción futura con respecto a decir.

Te digo que cuando acabe, iré/voy a verte. 
Te dije que cuando acabara, iría a verte.


----------



## aspain

flljob said:


> La respuesta es a) cuando acabara. Cuando en este caso no lleva tilde. Acabara es una acción futura con respecto a decir.
> 
> Te digo que cuando acabe, iré/voy a verte.
> Te dije que cuando acabara, iría a verte.



Gracias por la respuesta pero tengo una pregunta mas:

Dijiste que la respuesta es la a (acabara). Es un futuro aunque no he puesto los tildes porque no puedo a causa del ordenador. El cuando es temporal - no interrogativo, no lleva acento - y la opcion (a) NO es imperfecto de subjuntivo sino futuro.
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el ejemplo que has puesto pero es que aqui no se trata de un imperfecto de subjuntivo.

En el caso de que hayas elegido un futuro me podrias explicar una vez mas porque has elegido el futuro con el cuando? No esta prohibido el futuro con el cuando si nos referimos a una accion futura?

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## flljob

Una acción futura con respecto al presente usa presente de subjuntivo: cuando vaya a Atenas, trataré de verte. Si lo conviertes en discurso indirecto en pasado: dije que cuando fuera (fuera  no es un futuro con respecto a dije, pero el verbo decir en pasado te obliga a usar el imperfecto en la subordinada) a Atenas, trataría de verte.

En el presente, en un discurso indirecto: digo que cuando vaya a Atenas, trataré de verte.

¿Quedó claro?


----------



## aspain

flljob said:


> Una acción futura con respecto al presente usa presente de subjuntivo: cuando vaya a Atenas, trataré de verte. Si lo conviertes en discurso indirecto en pasado: dije que cuando fuera (fuera es un futuro con respecto a dije) a Atenas, trataría de verte.
> 
> En el presente, en un discurso indirecto: digo que cuando vaya a Atenas, trataré de verte.
> 
> ¿Quedó claro?




Quizas yo no entienda muy bien o se me escapa algo de la gramatica

Este fuera que pones en el ejemplo gramaticalmente no es un imperfecto de subjuntivo? Estoy de acuerdo con eso, que es un discurso indirecto en el que pondriamos fuera pero en mi ejemplo en las opciones no tengo impercto de subjuntivo. 
Pongo otro ejemplo porque quizas con la falta de los tildes no me explico. 

"dijo que cuando _________ tiempo, nos llamaria."
a) tendra
b) habra tenido
c) habria tenido
d) hubiera tenido

En este caso que pondriamos?

Perdona si no me explico bien o si no entiendo...


----------



## flljob

Dijo que cuando acabara, _acabara _es un imperfecto de subjuntivo. Este _acabara _está en tu pregunta inicial.

Dijo que cuando _*tuviera *_tiempo, nos llamaría. Esta es la opción correcta que no está entre tus opciones.
Si lo dices en presente: dice que cuando _*tenga *_tiempo, nos llamará.


----------



## aspain

flljob said:


> Dijo que cuando acabara, _acabara _es un imperfecto de subjuntivo. Este _acabara _está en tu pregunta inicial.
> 
> Dijo que cuando _*tuviera *_tiempo, nos llamaría. Esta es la opción correcta que no está entre tus opciones.
> Si lo dices en presente: dice que cuando _*tenga *_tiempo, nos llamará.




Totalmente de acuerdo contigo! Pero no tengo esta opcion (imperfecto de subjuntivo). Solo las que pongo.
El ejemplo es de los diplomas DELE del Instituto Cervantes del nivel B2 que han tenido lugar hoy en Grecia. No se trata de algo que se pudiera haber olvidado el tilde, no?  Es el diploma oficial para la lengua espanola..


----------



## aspain

Buscando encontre esto:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1435934 

Si entiendo bien entonces mi opcion correcta es la (d)

"dijo que cuando hubiera terminado nos llamaria"


----------



## Jaime Bien

Sí, estoy de acuerdo, la respuesta correcta a tu pregunta inicial es la d): "hubiera acabado".


----------



## aspain

Jaime Bien said:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo, la respuesta correcta a tu pregunta inicial es la d): "hubiera acabado".



Muchisimas gracias!!


----------



## elprofe

aspain said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre cuando y el tiempo que debo usar.
> (perdona pero no puedo poner tildes en este ordenador)
> 
> 
> La frase va asi:
> " - pero todavia no ha llamado Ana?
> - Tranquilo, dijo que cuando __________ nos llamaria"
> 
> Y las opciones que tengo son:
> 
> a. Acabara (es un futuro y no imperf.  de subjuntivo, no puedo poner el tilde!!)
> b. habra acabado
> c.habria acabado
> d. Hubiera acabado
> 
> Y si es posible que expliquen el porque
> muchas gracias



La respuesta correcta es la "d" 
También podría ser la "a" si dijera "acabara", sin tilde...


----------



## flljob

Entendí que te referías a una tilde en cuando. Efectivamente, la respuesta es d). Te dije que a) porque entendí que era un imperfecto de subjuntivo.
Mil disculpas.


----------



## flljob

aspain said:


> Quizas yo no entienda muy bien o se me escapa algo de la gramatica
> 
> Este fuera que pones en el ejemplo gramaticalmente no es un imperfecto de subjuntivo? Estoy de acuerdo con eso, que es un discurso indirecto en el que pondriamos fuera pero en mi ejemplo en las opciones no tengo impercto de subjuntivo.
> Pongo otro ejemplo porque quizas con la falta de los tildes no me explico.
> 
> "dijo que cuando _________ tiempo, nos llamaria."
> a) tendra
> b) habra tenido
> c) habria tenido
> d) hubiera tenido
> 
> En este caso que pondriamos?
> 
> Perdona si no me explico bien o si no entiendo...



El problema ahora es saber cuál es la correcta aquí.


----------



## elprofe

Este último ejemplo lo puso él intentando plantear una situación donde la respuesta correcta se pudiera extrapolar a la primera oración, ya que en la primera oración parecía haber distintas opiniones. 
En esta nueva oración, no creo que haya ninguna respuesta correcta... La única que podría considerarse correcta es la última, aunque yo no le veo mucho sentido... Para que sea correcta la "d", tiene que ser correcto esto:
- "Cuando haya tenido tiempo, te llamaré"
Cosa que suena un poco rara, aunque no dudo de que serás capaz de encontrar un contexto en el que se pueda usar esa oración


----------



## aspain

elprofe said:


> Este último ejemplo lo puso él intentando plantear una situación donde la respuesta correcta se pudiera extrapolar a la primera oración, ya que en la primera oración parecía haber distintas opiniones.
> En esta nueva oración, no creo que haya ninguna respuesta correcta... La única que podría considerarse correcta es la última, aunque yo no le veo mucho sentido... Para que sea correcta la "d", tiene que ser correcto esto:
> - "Cuando haya tenido tiempo, te llamaré"
> Cosa que suena un poco rara, aunque no dudo de que serás capaz de encontrar un contexto en el que se pueda usar esa oración


Este ultimo ejemplo lo puse para que se vea que la opcion a) es un futuro y no un imperfecto ( ya que con el verbo tener se ve mas claramente que con el verbo acabar cuyo futuro se diferencia del imperf.de subj por un tilde)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## soop

elprofe said:


> La respuesta correcta es la "d"
> También podría ser la "a" si dijera "acabara", sin tilde...



Tengo una pregunta

"dijo que cuando hubiera acabado nos llamarìa"    ( hubiera acabado :subjuntivo preterito pluscuamperfecto )


En ese contexto , la subordinada    expresa una anterioridad respecto al "dijo" ??  
Es decir , ustedes en ese contexto expresan el "cuando" como si fuera un " si "  o algo parecido que se refiere a un acontecimiento pasado ??


Porque de lo contrario si la subordinada expresara una posterioridad respecto al "dijo" , 
segun yo la unica frase correcta posible serìa 

"dijo que cuando acabara/acabase nos llamarìa"     (acabara : subjuntivo preterito imperfecto )


Gracias


----------



## elprofe

soop said:


> Tengo una pregunta
> 
> "dijo que cuando hubiera acabado nos llamarìa"    ( hubiera acabado :subjuntivo preterito pluscuamperfecto )
> 
> 
> En ese contexto , la subordinada    expresa una anterioridad respecto al "dijo" ??
> Es decir , ustedes en ese contexto expresan el "cuando" como si fuera un " si "  o algo parecido que se refiere a un acontecimiento pasado ??
> 
> 
> Porque de lo contrario si la subordinada expresara una posterioridad respecto al "dijo" ,
> segun yo la unica frase correcta posible serìa
> 
> "dijo que cuando acabara/acabase nos llamarìa"     (acabara : subjuntivo preterito imperfecto )
> 
> 
> Gracias



No. "_Hubiera acabado_" indica anterioridad con respecto a _"llamaría_". Es decir, primero acaba y luego llama


----------



## soop

hola   gracias..
entonces 

" dijo que cuando acabara nos llamarìa"    , primero llama y luego acaba ??


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Dijo_: pasado perfecto. Es el eje temporal de lo que se sigue. El _mensaje que se relata desde el presente_ del acto comunicativo con este _verbum dicendi_ se _traslada a aquel otro momento_ del _pasado_ en que se produjo el _otro acto comunicativo_ que se refiere o narra, que se _relata_. 
Desde el eje temporal, pasado (y acabado), que marca _dijo_, _cuando acabara_ es futuro posible y, de cumplirse, el acto de llamar es futuro con respecto al acto de acabar.


----------



## soop

Hola XiaoRoel , gracias por tu opinion . Ahora Estoy  un poco confundido .  
Entonces cual es la diferencia entre decir  (a nivel de anterioridad y posterioridad respecto el eje temporal pasado marcado por "dijo" )

" dijo que cuando acabara nos llamarìa"    y  "dijo que cuando hubiera acabado nos llamarìa" 


Porque si "acabara" produce un futuro respecto el eje temporal pasado , "hubiera acabado"  que produce  ? 

Realmente me suena raro que los dos pruduzcan el mismo efecto respecto el dijo    , pero todo es posible.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo usaría acabase, que aquí mantendría su antiguo valor de pluscuamperfecto, la forma en -ra (antiguo indicativo) a mi no me suena. cuando acabase o cuando hubiera acabado. Nunca me referíaa acabara, que a mí no me cuadra. Disculpa que no me haya explicado mejor.


----------



## soop

ok entonces para entender , acabase y hubiera acabado , los dos expresan un futuro  respecto al dijo ?


----------



## Jaime Bien

Según mi parecer, la diferencia no es otra que la de reflejar la forma verbal que el sujeto de quien se habla utilizó cuando habló:

1) Cuando *acabe* os llamo -> Dijo que cuando *acabara* nos llamaría.
2) Cuando *haya acabado* os llamo -> Dijo que cuando *hubiera acabado* nos llamaría.

Ahora habría que analizar las diferencias entre utilizar la forma simple (acabe) o la compuesta (haya acabado) del presente de subjuntivo.

1) El que habla transmite una idea más vaga: no sé aún cuándo acabaré (incluso cabría la posibilidad de que no acabase).
2) El que habla transmite una idea de seguridad: acabaré (y también parece indicar que sepa cuándo acabará).

Digamos que ese "cuando acabe" es más vago que "cuando haya acabado". Pero vamos, la diferencia es sutil, y en la práctica nadie se para a pensar si utiliza una u otra.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los que escribimos, amigo Jaime Bien, tenemos que valorar esas cosas antes de publicar algo. Son matices importantes para la reflexión y distanciamento inherentes al texto escrito, cosa que en lo oral no es posible controlar dada la inmediatez y volatilidad del discurso comunicativo.


----------



## soop

Gracias Jaime por la explicacion y gracias a todos  , creo entendì ahora por fin


----------



## S.V.

_ Cuando ya lo hayas tenido por más de dos horas... _→ _Dijo que cuando ya lo hubieras tenido por más de dos horas podrías quedártelo.
_
No creo que la seguridad del hablante en sí lleve a elegir un modo u otro. Creo que es simplemente sobre la duración de la acción, la misma diferencia que hay entre _he_ _amado _y_ amé_, por ejemplo. En el ejemplo anterior sonaría raro usar el modo simple del subjuntivo, al menos para mí, precisamente por el marco temporal que se establece. En el ejemplo de Soop se trata de un simple momento, uno tiene el tiempo, y ya; otra cosa sería si tuvieras que _conseguirlo_ a través de cierto tiempo, por ejemplo: _Cuando lo haya conseguido, trabajando toda mi vida si es necesario...

_Creo que la diferencia entre _acabe_ y _haya acabado_ es también un énfasis en la duración:

_Cuando acabe esta pequeña tarea...
Cuando haya acabado todos mis estudios...
_
Aunque supongo que también deben ser intercambiables y confundibles, como el compuesto y el simple por sí mismos.


----------



## soop

Amigos , tengo una ultima duda para acabar el tema ( espero  ). La misma matiz que Jaime explica en su comentario se puede pegar tambien al verbo siguiente, para expresar la misma matiz y diferencia,  asì "habrìa llamado" en cambio que "llamarìa"  ??


1)  " (*hace 1 semana* ) dijo que, cuando hubiera acabado (*ante ayer* ) nos habrìa llamado (*ayer* ) "   


Asì me pregunto se puede aceptar tambien


2)  "(*hace 1 semana* ) dijo que, si hubiera acabado (* ante ayer* ), nos habrìa llamado  (*ayer* )  " 


Creo las 1-2 no expresan los tiempos entre las parantesis,  porque por lo que me parece haber entendido, si deseamos expresar acontecimientos futuros respecto el "dijo"  uno de los dos, entre el subjuntivo o el condicional, debe ser SIMPLE, no pueden ser los dos compuesto .
Asì los tiempos que se expresarian, serian : 


3) " (*ayer* ) dijo que, si hubiera acabado (*hace 1 semana* ), nos habrìa llamado ( *ante ayer* ) "

Es decir que si se usan dos subordinadas con tiempos compuestos, todo se arroja  en una epoca anterior respecto el "dijo"

Me gustaria saber que opinan ustedes ? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## S.V.

"(Ayer) _Dijo que, cuando hubiera acabado _(hace una hora)_ nos llamaría _(ahora)".
Ella dijo: _"Cuando haya acabado les llamaré".
_
"(Ayer) _Dijo que, si hubiera acabado _(hace dos días)_ nos habría llamado _(hace dos días)".
Ella dijo: _"Si hubiera acabado les habría llamado".

_"(Ayer) _Dijo que para cuando hubiéramos acabado _(ahora)_ ya nos habría llamado _(hace una hora)".
Ella dijo: _"Para cuando hayan acabado ya les habré llamado".

_En la segunda oración como lo que se dijo ya no se puede llevar más al pasado se pasa tal como está. Si ella hubiera dicho "_Si lo acabo les llamo_", entonces la oración habría sido "_Dijo que si acababa nos llamaba_", por ejemplo.

La diferencia entre la primera y la tercera oración es que en la primera la acción de _llamar _se encuentra en el futuro respecto a acabar; y en la otra oración ocurre lo contrario, ella va a llamar antes de que ellos acaben.


----------



## soop

Hola S.V.,  entiendo ,pero en tu ejemplo hay algo diferente , hay un "para cuando" y un "ya" que cambian un poco la expresion.
Que piensas de los 3 ejemplos que puse ? 
Gracias


----------



## S.V.

Pienso que está mal...


----------



## soop

Asì en espanol no se puede formar una frase del tipo 

pasado ( referencia temporal ) + subjuntivo  pluscuamperfecto ( futuro respecto la referencia temp. ) + condicional compuesto ( futuro respecto el subjuntivo ) ??


----------



## S.V.

Creo que el problema está en que no es igual con el subjuntivo que con el indicativo:
_
Cuando te llame. = Cuando te haya llamado.
Que cuando te llamara. = Que cuando te hubiera llamado.

_Mas no es así con los demás tiempos (generalmente):
_
Te llamo _≠_ Te he llamado
Te llamé _≠_ te hube llamado
Te llamaré _≠_ Te habré llamado
Te llamaría _≠_ Te habría llamado
Te llamaba _≠_ Te había llamado

_Por lo que no puede establecer esa misma lógica con su oración. El verbo _haber_ denota una anterioridad; si usted dice que_ ha hecho algo_ esa acción se remonta al pasado, aun cuando el verbo está en presente. Creo que, como en el subjuntivo se habla de un tiempo inexistente, la diferencia entre ambos tiempos termina perdiéndose.

Creo que aunque _habré llamado _sí se refiere a un futuro respecto a determinado tiempo (al momento en el que lo dijo, por ejemplo), por el verbo _haber_ la acción se ubica en un momento anterior a otro (la acción de _acabar_). _Para cuando su hijo se haya graduado, su juventud ya se habrá esfumado _(_estudia medicina_). Y por supuesto eso al pasarse a discurso indirecto se lleva al pasado: _Yo dije que, para cuando su hijo se hubiera graduado, su juventud ya se habría esfumado; pero ahora me retracto.
_
No puedo pensar en ningún ejemplo en el que suene bien sin ese_ ya_, el _para _sería opcional, también; pero ambos ayudan a establecer el orden que cada parte tiene respecto a la otra.


----------



## soop

encontrè en la red :

"  les había dicho que si no hubiera estado tan cansada, habría salido con ellos aquella noche"[Montolío, Estrella: „Construcciones condicionales“. En: Bosque, Ignacio / Demonte, Violeta (eds.): Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española. Madrid: Real Academia Española / Espasa Calpe. 1999, p. 3671, § 57.2.4.2] " 

Pensè en modificarla :

" en la manana les había dicho que si en la tarde no hubiera estado tan cansada, habría salido con ellos aquella noche"


----------



## S.V.

_"En la tarde les había dicho que, si en la mañana no hubiera estado tan cansada, habría salido con ellos__"
_　　4 PM　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　Antes de las 12 AM　　　　　　　　　　　A las 2PM
_
_　　　　　　　　　[Todo se encuentra antes del momento en que lo_ dice_]_

__"__Les había dicho que, si en la mañana no tenía tanto trabajo, sí saldría con ellos__"
_　　El lunes　　　　　　　　　　　El martes, 12 AM　　　　　　　　Martes, 2PM

　　　　[Todo se encuentra después del momento en que lo_ dice_]


----------



## soop

S.V. si eres de idioma madre espanol,   mas o menos de donde eres,  espana o suramerica ??   Me gustaria saber si en el mundo latino vale lo mismo (o al reves en espana ) . Creo lo pondrè como nuevo tema porque me parece no haya algo parecido en todo el foro


----------



## S.V.

De México.


----------

